# Snowboard boot help! I need to buy a pair tomorrow!



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm heading up snowboarding on Thursday, so I have to pick up a pair of snowboard boots tomorrow. I sold my old pair, so I'm absolutely without boots at the moment.

I am looking for some suggestions for a good all-mountain boot. 

Locally I can buy from the following brands (but not all things are in stock):
- Burton
- Salomon
- K2
- Any Ride boots that retail under $210
- Nike

*Requirements:*
- Has to be all-mountain. My bindings are Burton Mission Restricted EST 2013, and my board is a v-rocker Burton all-mountain board.
- I'm looking for a more upright boot. I don't want a boot with an aggressive forced forward lean.

My budget: I don't have one. But I'll give a number so there isn't confusion (nothing local is over $360 anyway): budget of I guess $250-$400.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I just bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots and love them. Decent stiffness but still give a little. Double BOA with an ankle cuff to lock down the heel.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best boots the one that fits your foot. Go try on a few pairs.


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Best boots the one that fits your foot. Go try on a few pairs.


Of course I'll try the boots on. But that's not the point. If I walk in without some idea of my prioritized choices on boxing day of all days, I'm going to get run over and not get what I want.

So I need to go straight to what I want (after listing off a couple things) and trying the fit out.

Whether the boot fits me well or not isn't the only point of concern... isn't boot flex & all that important too? I've been told boots like the Burton Hail aren't good for all-mountain riding since they're too park oriented (too flexy), etc, etc.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a site, be more independent and do your own research. You know your criteria, so click through the boots and find one you like. There's a description and specs sheet of every boot out there on the market currently on that site, so use it. There's a "Good Ride Favorite" tag for ones that are recommended, if you're really lazy.

Boot Reviews | The Good RideThe Good Ride

If you want to be a better boarder, you research the shit you want on your own. Read up on the boots, assemble a list of what you want, bring it to the store and fit it. I can tell you that my Nike ZF1's are the best boots on the market, since they fit me really well and perform with my setup really well, but thousands of boarders will disagree with me, and rightly so.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

PaulWog said:


> Of course I'll try the boots on. But that's not the point. If I walk in without some idea of my prioritized choices on boxing day of all days, I'm going to get run over and not get what I want.
> 
> So I need to go straight to what I want (after listing off a couple things) and trying the fit out.
> 
> Whether the boot fits me well or not isn't the only point of concern... isn't boot flex & all that important too? I've been told boots like the Burton Hail aren't good for all-mountain riding since they're too park oriented (too flexy), etc, etc.


It is the point. Don't have a preconceived set of notions of what boot you want. You need to try on as many boots as you can. And when they fit, they fit. The 10 boots you "want" may be 10 boots that fit you the absolutely worst. But because they are the boot you want you may fool yourself into thinking they fit well. I know, I've done it. And had to sell pairs I thought fit well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

PaulWog said:


> I'm heading up snowboarding on Thursday, so I have to pick up a pair of snowboard boots tomorrow. I sold my old pair, so I'm absolutely without boots at the moment.
> 
> I am looking for some suggestions for a good all-mountain boot.
> 
> ...


*driver-x*


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> *driver-x*


Lol those are Burton's stiffest boots possible.

I ended up getting the Burton *Burton Restricted Ruler boots.*


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Salmons's are all I will ever ride\wear period, I even started buying their hiking and approach shoes\boots now too.....these people know feet nothing has ever come close for me but everyone's feet are different put them on lace em up an walk around for awhile.


I'm on day 285+(includes 20+ days of touring and side\slackcountry hiking) of my Saloman F22's and I'm just starting to get some wicked heal lift which I solved with some new winter specific(with heat deflectors) insoles from super feet(red ones) and some pull away and separation with the soles.

Good luck


----------



## Ballbearing (Dec 25, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Salmons's are all I will ever ride\wear period, I even started buying their hiking and approach shoes\boots now too.....these people know feet nothing has ever come close for me but everyone's feet are different put them on lace em up an walk around for awhile.
> 
> 
> I'm on day 285+(includes 20+ days of touring and side\slackcountry hiking) of my Saloman F22's and I'm just starting to get some wicked heal lift which I solved with some new winter specific(with heat deflectors) insoles from super feet(red ones) and some pull away and separation with the soles.
> ...


I have very narrow heels and feet, and the Salomon F22s from 2010 worked for me 100% perfectly. After using them for two full seasons, they just started letting my heels loose. 

I'm also in the market for new boots, but those Salomons were so awesome, I'm gonna stick with their products and looking to get the new Malamutes if I can find a decent price on them.

Salomon and also the new Thirty Two Lashed are pretty nice as they have two tightening strings for the upper and lower parts of the insole that I heard works great.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ballbearing said:


> I have very narrow heels and feet, and the Salomon F22s from 2010 worked for me 100% perfectly. After using them for two full seasons, they just started letting my heels loose.
> 
> I'm also in the market for new boots, but those Salomons were so awesome, I'm gonna stick with their products and looking to get the new Malamutes if I can find a decent price on them.
> 
> Salomon and also the new Thirty Two Lashed are pretty nice as *they have two tightening strings for the upper and lower parts of the insole that I heard works great*.


Hmmmmmm...been wearing 32 Lashed for six seasons now and am only aware of the one tightening string for the inner liners.


----------

